# Posting Photos Without a URL?



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Can anyone please tell me how to post photographs directly from my pc on here without joining another website?

Thanks in advance, Bo.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Depending on whether it is posting a new thread, or adding to an already posted thread, you just have to type your POST as normal, and then scroll down the page, until you see "MANAGE ATTACHMENTS). Click that, and pick your photos to upload.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Depending on whether it is posting a new thread, or adding to an already posted thread, you just have to type your POST as normal, and then scroll down the page, until you see "MANAGE ATTACHMENTS). Click that, and pick your photos to upload.


I'm trying to post photos in WTT & WTB section on here. I found what you are talking about but, it still won't let me post the image directly & only posts it as an attachment that someone has to open? I see many photos on here so I know it can be done, I'm just not doing something correctly???


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry Bo, but I forgot one critical step....my bad!! If you look at the top of where you are typing your post, there is a toolbar ^ there is an icon of a paperclip, next to the smiley face. Click on that, and it will bring up another window, for you to browse your photos from you PC, and pick your photos. When ur done, upload them, and they should show up in your POST.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

When you get to a point in your post where you would like to insert a picture, simply click on the paperclick again and you should see a list of pictures you previously uploaded. Click on the one you want and it will appear in your post.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

You mean like this? I figured it out just from what you shared, thanks!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

OK I give up. What is it that you just posted?   

Now we need to see some pics of your layout. :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it an Xray of a billy goat's stomach?

D


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

It's a photo of the glass/lens kit I need for my KATO locomotive, Magic. Is the photo not showing up for you? I can see it here on my pc. The photo shows the window glass & light lenses for the KATO SD40-2 mid-production locomotive. It seems KATO is out of stock on their website with no future plans of restocking??? Why do these manufacturers do that when they still stock & produce the locomotive itself? As long as the produce & sell the locomotive, they should stock & sell the parts for them at least until they no longer produce a particular locomotive IMHO.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

They don't do that anymore because of cost.....I remember in the 'old' days, Athearn used to stock their items indefinitely.....for instance, the local hobby shop sells out of their inventory of a certain 40' box-car...they order some more, and Athearn had it and shipped it.

Now-a-days, most production runs have a limit; manufacturers will put out the word that they are going to do a run of a certain item and they ask for pre-orders.....once they get that number, that's the number they make and that's it....once they are gone, they are gone, until they decide to do another run....sometimes they never do another run. I think they discovered there is a cost (and maybe a substantial one) to warehouse an indefinite stock of everything they produce, and some of that stock may never sell, so they don't do that anymore.....

And this covers all, the items themselves, parts, etc.......

IMHO, again....


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> You mean like this? I figured it out just from what you shared, thanks!
> View attachment 40786


For some odd reason I cannot see pictures that are attached this way.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> They don't do that anymore because of cost.....I remember in the 'old' days, Athearn used to stock their items indefinitely.....for instance, the local hobby shop sells out of their inventory of a certain 40' box-car...they order some more, and Athearn had it and shipped it.
> 
> Now-a-days, most production runs have a limit; manufacturers will put out the word that they are going to do a run of a certain item and they ask for pre-orders.....once they get that number, that's the number they make and that's it....once they are gone, they are gone, until they decide to do another run....sometimes they never do another run. I think they discovered there is a cost (and maybe a substantial one) to warehouse an indefinite stock of everything they produce, and some of that stock may never sell, so they don't do that anymore.....
> 
> ...


Yes sir, that's exactly what these companies do today & that really ruffles my feathers in this hobby. While I do truly love the hobby ever since my first HO train way back in 1968 as a young boy, I've grown to believe these greedy companies are taking the fun out of it slowly but surely. The one & only local train shop where I go when I need something & don't want to wait for the Pony Express to deliver it, Al says he doesn't sell Athearn anymore & hasn't since 1996 when they changed their policy & all orders must be $5,000 minimum. What? He says they will no longer sell to hobby shops that will not order the minimum & that's a shame. I would have to say that a good 80% of my old rolling stock is Athearn Blue Box kits which I've always loved & I can't even get them locally anymore because of greedy minimums forced on small "Mom & Pop" shops. Oh, I still find them every now & then online that are NOS at a decent price but, those deals today are few & far between!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> they changed their policy & all orders must be $5,000 minimum


That's gotta make you wonder if that policy is hurting or helping them, financially......they are obviously still in business, but you would think that the hobby shops that would order $5,000.00 worth anyway will still do that, plus they'd get the smaller orders to supplement that.....or maybe not.....?


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> That's gotta make you wonder if that policy is hurting or helping them, financially......they are obviously still in business, but you would think that the hobby shops that would order $5,000.00 worth anyway will still do that, plus they'd get the smaller orders to supplement that.....or maybe not.....?


Well the funny thing is, Athearn can still be purchased however they are now owned by Horizon Hobby & according to Al, Horizon Hobby is the ones who told him he needed to place a minimum order of $5K so he dropped selling Athearn. The last few times I bought something from Athearn.com online, the Athearn website switches to Horizon Hobby when you do the checkout thing. On two different occasions I had called Horizon Hobby with questions concerning Athearn products & they acted like I was bothering them so I don't call those folks anymore & I only buy from them when I absolutely need to!


----------

